# Another newbie with a 2 wheeled dream



## Ernie Sparkmaster (May 17, 2014)

A little about me first, 17 years as a manufacturing electrician/mechanic/machinist/fabricator and always a motorcycle enthusiast. Done everything from big roadtrips to track days and professional off-road training on bike.

The plan: I got a 1980ish YZ250 rolling chassis donated to the cause from a guy I don't even know. Plan A- two hub motors for a crusty version of a Cristini 2WD? Plan B- golfcart or DC industrial equipment motor (palletjack, forklift, floorscrubber etc) 36-48V? It's amazing the things I have fall into my lap in my line of work so I may be able to get many supplies/materials for free from work. The plan either way is to do it CHEAP! I have to finish my current 2 wheeled project before I can do anything with this one anyway.


----------



## Ernie Sparkmaster (May 17, 2014)

The current project, just for giggles. Will be auctioned off for charity fundraiser when done. Just a minibike but principles are the same as a real bike except for size.


----------



## Wishes (Feb 15, 2014)

Ernie Sparkmaster said:


> The current project, just for giggles. Will be auctioned off for charity fundraiser when done. Just a minibike but principles are the same as a real bike except for size.


Nice frame with lots of potential. An easy option is to replace that rear wheel with an electric scooter rear hub motor  That would make it really interesting.


----------

